# Romex?



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Spartan98 said:


> Can romex be used in a restaurant application. It is not exposed, above a drop ceiling...it's used for kitchen appliances also. The capacity is less than 25 people


above a suspended clg is an exposed wiring method


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

It cannot be used above a drop ceiling.

Here are the uses permitted:

*334.10 Uses Permitted.* Type NM, Type NMC, and Type
NMS cables shall be permitted to be used in the following:
(1) One- and two-family dwellings and their attached or
detached garages, and their storage buildings.
(2) Multifamily dwellings permitted to be of Types III, IV,
and V construction except as prohibited in 334.12.
(3) *Other structures permitted to be of Types III, IV, and V
construction except as prohibited in 334.12. Cables
shall be concealed within walls, floors, or ceilings that
provide a thermal barrier of material that has at least a
15-minute finish rating as identified in listings of fire-rated assemblies.*

Pete


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

learn something new everyday. Its interesting that you can use romex exposed over 8' in a residence but not in a commercial building.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

jimmy21 said:


> learn something new everyday. Its interesting that you can use romex exposed over 8' in a residence but not in a commercial building.


You can use it in a commercial building to wire receptacles..etc.... it just can't penetrate a drop ceiling space...


----------



## Spartan98 (Nov 25, 2012)

So it can be used in a restaurant kitchen if it does not penetrate the drop ceiling?


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

334.12 Uses Not Permitted.
(A) Types NM, NMC, and NMS. Types NM, NMC, and
NMS cables shall not be permitted as follows:
(1) In any dwelling or structure not specifically permitted
in 334.10(1), (2), and (3)
Exception: Type NM, NMC, and NMS cable shall be permitted
in Type I and II construction when installed within
raceways permitted to be installed in Type I and II
construction.
*(2) Exposed in dropped or suspended ceilings in other
than one- and two-family and multifamily dwellings*
(3) As service-entrance cable
(4) In commercial garages having hazardous (classified)
locations as defined in 511.3
(5) In theaters and similar locations, except where permitted
in 518.4(B)
(6) In motion picture studios
(7) In storage battery rooms
(8) In hoistways or on elevators or escalators
(9) Embedded in poured cement, concrete, or aggregate
(10) In hazardous (classified) locations, except where permitted
by the following:
a. 501.10(B)(3)
b. 502.10(B)(3)
c. 504.20


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Spartan98 said:


> So it can be used in a restaurant kitchen if it does not penetrate the drop ceiling?


Your answer is yes but you must comply with the code sections provided by myself and Icefalkon. 

It depends on the construction type... III, IV or V and concealed within a finish rating of 15 minutes or types I or II where the NM cable is installed within a raceway (but if you are running a raceway why not just pull individual conductors?).

Pete


----------



## Spartan98 (Nov 25, 2012)

Pete m. said:


> Your answer is yes but you must comply with the code sections provided by myself and Icefalkon.
> 
> It depends on the construction type... III, IV or V and concealed within a finish rating of 15 minutes or types I or II where the NM cable is installed within a raceway (but if you are running a raceway why not just pull individual conductors?).
> 
> Pete


That's exactly what I would do. That was the least of the problems with the place. I never saw kitchen equipment being supplied by extension cords...


----------

